# My Christmas present, or not :-(



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Fancied this until I saw the price :-(

http://landroller.com/Cesar-Millan-on-LandRollers.html

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Strewth Dave, I see what you mean.

Ask for a Meccano set instead, and build your own. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 118419 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ooooooh go on you knows you is worth it!! Plus I wanna pic of you on them in your lime green lycra!!!


Mwah!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

What's intriguing is that if you select £, it is a far better deal than the current exchange rate would suggest. 

Still a purchasing risk given US sizing and if wrong it gets very expensive to change.

Dave


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

QwizMissCarol said:


> Ooooooh go on you knows you is worth it!! Plus I wanna pic of you on them in your lime green lycra!!!


Why are you running two forum handles? You're confoozing peeps! 

Dougie.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Something tells me Basingstoke is not ready for this Dave.

G


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I guess Doughnut City is dizzy enough without me getting these as well.

Carol doesn't need two handles to confuse people. She is plenty capable of this with just one. Go chat room and find out. Has your van been DNA profiled yet QMC? And was that two subs or just the one and creeping around nuke?

Dave


----------



## 118419 (Nov 24, 2008)

Moi confusing people I think not!!! Anyway am not telling so narr!!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Carol confusing people? I think not! Only Carol could post like that :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

At that price definitely not on the Christmas list 8O 

I sometimes take 1 dog with a bike on the pavement of course.I use a short lead and have him well trained and under control.Wouldn't take both dogs though,a bit too risky.

Steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I use one of these on a bike:
http://www.walkydogusa.com/

You mustn't overdo it though. Dogs are more designed for a steady walk or running in spurts.

Dave


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Been rollerblading with my mutts for years - great fun! I tried a pair of these All-Terrain wheels in Vancouver last visit. The benefit they have over traditional rollerblades is the same as between a mountain bike and a road bike. You can practically go over logs with these! Or hang off the back of the motorhome. Yipee!
Jacquie and Murphy


----------

